# 2018 Body Kit Installed



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

It helps a lot considering you don't have the front RS bumper and larger grille. Looks good!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

This actually looks really good!!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

So; out of curiosity, whose kit did you buy?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Nice, is that a OEM rear spoiler? I have one but the template is horrible. It doesn't line up like it should. Did you install it yourself? I'm looking for detailed reference photos on exact mounting position. PM me if you can with info if you can. Thanks.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Cruzen18 said:


> So; out of curiosity, whose kit did you buy?


This is all the OEM parts

84037065 Spoiler
39126996 Fog Lights
84207333 Molding
84124701 Trim Package

Everything is pre-painted. They put it on the in the regular shop. 6 or 6.5hrs labor I believe.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

anthonysmith93 said:


> It helps a lot considering you don't have the front RS bumper and larger grille. Looks good!


I will see if I can find a RS on the lot somewhere and park side by side for a comparison. I didn't realize the RS grill was bigger. Guess that's why you cant get the RS on a diesel.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Where you at?....come park next to mine. haha!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

DarylB said:


> anthonysmith93 said:
> 
> 
> > It helps a lot considering you don't have the front RS bumper and larger grille. Looks good!
> ...


funny how that works, considering a diesel hatch comes WITH RS by default, but a diesel sedan can’t even option it in but it can get a “ground effects package” which is probably similar/same to what you got.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Cruzen18 said:


> View attachment 265645
> Where you at?....come park next to mine. haha!


 Little Rock, so not too close :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

doesnt look bad but ill save the money for my camaro lol im sure it was probably 3-5k for everything? lol


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> doesnt look bad but ill save the money for my camaro lol im sure it was probably 3-5k for everything? lol


Dealer gave me all the parts wholesale. Installed in the shop. Right at $2500 total. Not bad since I only gave $18500 for the car. Had I not missed the 20% off MSRP deal I would have gotten it for $17k (including $3000 GM Card bonus savings)


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

nice not a bad deal i have a 17 lt that i got used for like $13500 with 9000 miles on it so not a bad deal lol had it less than a year and now i have over 30k on it lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks nice!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

YUCK .....TOMKO ........I'm over here ...


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I can't believe GM discontinued all ground effects kit for the 2018 cruze sedan. I contacted several dealers and every kit every color and the unpainted kits are no longer available. How sad I have a 2018 that's three months old and it's still the year 2018. If anyone knows of any kits or contacts that can try to locate one it would be appreciated. 
My color is Kinetic Blue but at this point I'll take any kit and get it painted. 
84124671 primed
84124675 silver
84124683 black
84124687 red
84124701 white
84124697 blue.


Any help would be great.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

DarylB said:


> Got my body kit installed today on the new 2018 + the fog lights. Turned out well. These 2nd gen cars just don't look right plain. Hopefully will have some 18" OEM wheels soon.
> 
> View attachment 265635
> View attachment 265637
> View attachment 265639


You own a white car and you complain 2nd Gen cars look plain? Add some color! Fog lights look good.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

karmatourer said:


> You own a white car and you complain 2nd Gen cars look plain? Add some color! Fog lights look good.


They do IMO, without the RS package and dinky 16" stock wheels. Stock vs Stock I think the 1st Gen is more of my taste. I got a 2nd gen for the diesel/MT.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

6speedTi said:


> I can't believe GM discontinued all ground effects kit for the 2018 cruze sedan. I contacted several dealers and every kit every color and the unpainted kits are no longer available. How sad I have a 2018 that's three months old and it's still the year 2018. If anyone knows of any kits or contacts that can try to locate one it would be appreciated.
> My color is Kinetic Blue but at this point I'll take any kit and get it painted.
> 84124671 primed
> 84124675 silver
> ...


Did you check gmpartsdirect.com ? local dealer? I just ordered mine <60 days ago.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

DarylB said:


> Did you check gmpartsdirect.com ? local dealer? I just ordered mine <60 days ago.


All dealers are on same database. Only one blue kit in the system and it's not for sale due to condition. I should have ordered it when I took delivery of my Cruze back in June.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

DarylB said:


> They do IMO, without the RS package and dinky 16" stock wheels.  Stock vs Stock I think the 1st Gen is more of my taste. I got a 2nd gen for the diesel/MT.


Me too. I wanted the TD.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

6speedTi said:


> All dealers are on same database. Only one blue kit in the system and it's not for sale due to condition.


Cool. Find out where it is, and how much it will cost to fix, and make a lowball offer on it.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Cool. Find out where it is, and how much it will cost to fix, and make a lowball offer on it.


 I asked. They said it's in bad shape and won't sell it. Maybe the kits have issues. All colors are no longer available. There is more than what the dealers are telling me. The parts guy suggested a couple reasons from past experience. Either way none are available.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Very nice. As I recall, this would also work for the 2017 LT and LS sedan versions. Correct?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Cocoabeans said:


> Very nice. As I recall, this would also work for the 2017 LT and LS sedan versions. Correct?


Yes, but none are available.
GM either sold out and not restocking or pulled all inventory from stock for production or manufacturer issues. Sad, it's a nice looking kit.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

This is eerily familiar to the fact that you can't find a front bowtie illumination kit for the Cruze either. Soon as I try to order it one it's on backorder and eventually the order is cancelled...Anyway nice mod and never sell!


----------



## LYFT Cruzer (Aug 25, 2018)

looks real nice. I have the RS and I get compliments all the time. I just need to swap out the manual flip rear view mirror for the auto dimming. That's the first upgrade that's on my mind.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

6speedTi said:


> Yes, but none are available.
> GM either sold out and not restocking or pulled all inventory from stock for production or manufacturer issues. Sad, it's a nice looking kit.


I guess GM knew early last year they were dumping the cruze when these kits ran out of stock.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Well I was persistent and lucky. I found a GM kit on Ebay. OEM sealed in the box. $450 but had it shipped. That was $250. Still a great deal from retail of $1,200. I just installed the front and rear bumper lips. The rocker panels are next. The kit is challenging to install but not difficult if you read up on the instructions ahead of time and have all your tooling and supplies ready. When it's done I'll post some pix. So far it looks sharp. I'm very satisfied.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Here is the finished product.
Ground effects kit, rear trunk spoiler and body side door moldings. Glad I got those done. Wanted to have them put on as soon as I purchased the vehicle. Too bad the Ground Effects Kits was a serious inventory issue weeks after I took delivery of my 2018.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good, almost as good as a gen I....

If I had known about the kit, I would have really considered a TD Man when they were plentiful and discounted!


----------

